# oil light at 2000RPM + mk3 jetta gl



## cam0 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey guys, im still a little clueless here. i changed my oil sensor just now and it hasnt fixed it.
Not only that.. now my engine is making a ticking noise. sigh.
fix one thing, something else goes.




































i have just spent almost 1000 on my car in the last month with my clutch going and bearings and you name it. so i hope its something as simple.. as changing my oil?
i also had my oil changed just about 2000 miles ago. but when i checked my oil level this morning it was almost an INCH over the full line.
thanks a lot guys,hope some one can help.


----------



## cam0 (Oct 9, 2006)

*** update *** for some reason the ticking went away. i pushed up on my Pcv hose. for some reason it was slightly covered in Oil?
i didnt clamp it at the top. im bad with car terminations so please bare with me. the hose near the intake to the left. lol.
maybe thats what caused the ticking?

but my light would come on exactly at 2000 rpms in what ever gear. i replaced the top* sensor. i know there is a bottom one also.


----------



## phobozad (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (cam0)*

If you have a ticking noise and the oil pressure light is going off, you probably _do_ have low oil pressure. Put a mechanical oil pressure gauge on your engine and see what it reads. It should be a minimum of 29psi @ 2000 rpm.


----------



## cam0 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (phobozad)*

so my mechanic has no idea whats causing it. he doesnt think its the oil pump or the sensors. i dont know if he checked the pump but.. yeah


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (cam0)*

I'll be willing to money on it that you're pump is going bad. If you're getting abnormal engine noise and the buzzer is going off, it's your pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cam0 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

i just changed my oil with castrol 10w-30 and a bosch filter. the noise is gone!
engine runs so quiet.
Now for the light. it comes on around 3k rpms. lol


----------



## cam0 (Oct 9, 2006)

also the mechanic didnt want to pull the pan. he didnt know what was wrong. but he did my clutch and etc. so its weird. maybe he just didnt want to.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (cam0)*

If the light is on but the buzzer isn't, you've got a bad sensor. which one? I couldn't tell you with an certainty. Replace both.


----------



## cam0 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

sigh. so i changed my oil today, about 100 miles shy of 2000. figured it was just bad oil. to no avail, that damn buzzer went off. I also put a new sensor in, didnt do it either. Im figuring its the stupid oil pump.
i hope its as easy as that.

also, the new oil stopped the ticking. 
tonight after i didnt drive it for an hour at two, at Rutgers parking lot. it ticked at start up for about 5 seconds.. or maybe i thought it did. and just quiet the rest of the ride.

also , both sensors have been replaced =(


_Modified by cam0 at 11:22 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (cam0)*

Definantly your pump in this case. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's easy, and the only other thing it could be be. It will solve your problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cam0 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

yeah so how dangerous is it to be driving my car? i dont hear any ticking what so ever.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (cam0)*

If you have to drive it, i'd take it real easy on the revs. I would try to drive it as little as possible and listen out for any increase in engine noise. When my pump went out, it was just the buzzer, no engine noise.. then the more i drove... over a few days time, i started to hear a soft ticking, then one day, the ticking go so loud it sounded like a diesel.
Also, it could just be that the pump pick up screen has debris in it. My friends 16v had an oil light/buzzer and when we pull the pan, the coating on the inside of the pan had flaked off and clogged the screen.


----------



## cam0 (Oct 9, 2006)

thanks a lot!


----------

